# First 'real' bike: Norco 2006 Wolverine vs. Devinci 2007 Cameleon 1



## barrist (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello, newbie to biking here.. looking to choose between these two bikes..

Norco 2006 Wolverine








https://www.norco.com/2006bikes/bike_enlarged.php?lang=en&sloc=ad&tabloc=1&id=wolverine&col=green

Devinci 2007 Cameleon 1








https://www.devinci.com/9715_an.html

no criteria, just which is the better buy in your opinions

thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

they seem to be pretty similar. the devinci has sram components and the norco has shimano. i'd go with the devinci.


----------



## barrist (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks for the reply, are devinci's known for good frames?


----------



## barrist (Jun 17, 2007)

anyone else care to chime in?

thanks


----------



## lRaphl (May 26, 2007)

From what I know, Devinci is known for building some of the strongest frames out there.


----------



## trialsrookie (Nov 8, 2005)

Sorry to play the bad guy, but I wouldn't recommend any of the two bikes. They both got really low level suntour forks and also the Shimano components are pretty weak (don't know SRAM too well, so no comment on 'em). Try to find a bike that is at least equipped with Deore components, they are still cheap but perfectly working. 

I would suggest you to extensively shop around in bike shops and search for a discounted model. Maybe you are lucky to find a 06 model or something like that. If you're not totally unsure whether or not you will keep biking you'd benefit from spending a little bit more from the start, cos if your components break constantly and the fork performs badly it's no fun at all.


----------



## noff (Mar 23, 2007)

The SRAM group on the Devinci is pretty good for that level of bike. I just swapped out a deore group to a SRAM goup on my hardtail and I friggin love it. I agree though, definitley don't go below Deore if you buy Shimano.

The Suntour fork isn't the best, but it is certainly a step above a WalMart special. If you really get into it, you will probably want to start replacing things.

If those were my only options, I would get the Devinci.


----------

